# A Good Deal For Beginners?



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

https://www.kijiji.ca/v-hobbies-craft/edmonton/ho-train/1361736813?[/URL]

Hello.
I was browsing the Kijiji website last night looking for a used ping Pong table, as my landlady thinks it would be a good idea to build a layout on, then fold it up when not in use. I was also thinking of going to Goodwill for a used table. I looked at model trains at the site & came across this ad. I'm the type of person who likes to buy things brand new for waranty's etc, yet I'm tempted to buy this setup. I haven't contacted the owner yet if I'll be taking on any non working engines etc. I know many of the members here have suggested I build a sectional/modular layout & I haven't forgotten that. I was just wondering if this defeats the purpose of building a layout from scratch, or if everything included is a good amount of stuff to get started with?

Let me know what you think.

Thanks


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

www.kijiji.ca/v-hobbies-craft/edmonton/ho-train-set/1371433288?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

This is another ad I was looking at that will require benchwork. I've always been indecisive though, whether its this ad or others I've browsed, creating visions in my head about all the possibilities.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

In my opinion, both are way overpriced. 

The better choice would be the first one that
includes the train table, but it's DC, has only 2
locos, and around 13 or 14 cars. Couldn't tell
if track is brass or nickle/silver which is preferred.

If you are interested, I'd offer $ 150.00 and that's
no real bargain.

There's nothing wrong with starting out with
used trains. I did. But for around 200.00 I
got a complete DCC control system with 2
DCC locomotives and around 30 cars and
some buildings.

I bought all my track and turnouts new.

Don


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Used trains and layouts*



MrStucky said:


> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-hobbies-craft/edmonton/ho-train/1361736813?[/URL]
> 
> Hello.
> I was browsing the Kijiji website last night looking for a used ping Pong table, as my landlady thinks it would be a good idea to build a layout on, then fold it up when not in use. I was also thinking of going to Goodwill for a used table. I looked at model trains at the site & came across this ad. I'm the type of person who likes to buy things brand new for waranty's etc, yet I'm tempted to buy this setup. I haven't contacted the owner yet if I'll be taking on any non working engines etc. I know many of the members here have suggested I build a sectional/modular layout & I haven't forgotten that. I was just wondering if this defeats the purpose of building a layout from scratch, or if everything included is a good amount of stuff to get started with?
> ...


MrStucky;

In general, I would be very leery of buying a used layout, or a collection of used trains. Doing this is somewhat like buying a used car. You don't know what may be wrong with it, what general condition it's in, or in some cases even if it's stolen or not! While I doubt anyone would use this forum, rather than E-bay, or somewhere else, to unload stolen goods; plenty have offered stuff of dubious lasting value, at unrealistic prices. 
One of the advantages of years of experience is being able to see what's there, and especially whether or not you can really use it, or not. For a beginner, it's practically impossible to accurately determine what you will really be likely to use now, let alone in the future.

Looking at the photo in your second link(the first one didn't work) There is a lot of sectional track; of some brand, some radius, some rail material (nickle-silver or steel?) etc. Now while you may be using sectional track now, it's likely that you will, like so many of us, switch to flex track later. So why spend your money on more sectional track, especially track that we know so little about? The few turnouts I see are Atlas HO "Snap Switches" which in my opinion and the opinion of several others; the worst turnout ever made. No bargain at any price! The same concerns apply to the locomotives and cars. Also, what, if any guarantee do we have that the seller will provide anything even remotely resembling a "warranty" on the stuff he's selling? 

My advice would be to learn what YOU want to build, and then buy only what you actually need, from a reliable dealer, and forget the package "deals" from someone you never heard of, who is trying to unload stuff he doesn't want anymore.

regards;
Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Ping Pong table?*



MrStucky said:


> https://www.kijiji.ca/v-hobbies-craft/edmonton/ho-train/1361736813?[/URL]
> 
> Hello.
> I was browsing the Kijiji website last night looking for a used ping Pong table, as my landlady thinks it would be a good idea to build a layout on, then fold it up when not in use. I was also thinking of going to Goodwill for a used table. I looked at model trains at the site & came across this ad. I'm the type of person who likes to buy things brand new for waranty's etc, yet I'm tempted to buy this setup. I haven't contacted the owner yet if I'll be taking on any non working engines etc. I know many of the members here have suggested I build a sectional/modular layout & I haven't forgotten that. I was just wondering if this defeats the purpose of building a layout from scratch, or if everything included is a good amount of stuff to get started with?
> ...


Mr Stucky;

If you are even seriously considering building a sectional layout, what would you need a used Ping Pong table for? Unless you just want one to play Ping Pong on?
Sectional layouts would use 1x2, and 1x3 lumber rather than a big slab of plywood. Of course if you would rather build a table top layout, that's your choice. It's your railroad to build however you want.

have fun with whatever you choose;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

www.kijiji.ca/v-hobbies-craft/edmonton/ho-train/1361736813?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Thanks TractionFan.
I understand where you're coming from about buying used. I noticed another ad where the owner has mentioned that the engine in the train set he's selling doesn't work. It could be a simple fix but with my limited experience in the hobby, it'll get to be frustrating to say the least. I've been thinking about going to home depot to get a 4x4 piece of plywood, so I can run my brothers HO train for the time being.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Another vote to skip this one. Can't spot anything to special. Don't be to hurry to get pile of trains/cars.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

MrStucky, you might want to check this out:

http://www.mmrf.ab.ca/great_edmonton_model_train_show


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

After reading this post and your post about scrap wood I think I see the real issue. You really really really want to run trains and start a layout but you're limited on space and lack a permanent location. Yeah, me too. I think your 4X4 sheet of plywood and your brother's trains is an excellent idea. You can slip it under your bed or stand it in a corner when not in use. You can use it to practice your building and landscaping on. If you can't get trains from your brother you can always buy a set. Some will say it's a waste of money because it may not fit into your final layout. It's what I did and I think it's money well spent because I can set it up and run it until we can get the main layout built enough to run trains. Meanwhile you can scour the web looking for ideas until you settle on exactly what you want to do, not just YouTube but also club websites and private websites and manufacturers websites and store websites and following links. The main thing to remember is it's your layout to enjoy and have fun with any way you want.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

If you can find a used fold up ping pong table for less than 2 sheets of 5 x 4.5 ft plywood (half a ping pong table) then maybe that's not such a bad idea. Problems with the ping pong table are how to handle the fold ( track does not like to be folded) and you can't reach the middle. Makes the single sheet of 4x4 ply look a lot more reasonable!


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Chaos.
My brother & I got a 4x8 sheet of 1/2 ply yesterday from Lowes, a pair of sawhorses & a 4x8 piece of foam. We got the ply & foam cut in half. My current layout to be is sitting on the sawhorses & a couple of 2x4s


----------



## MrStucky (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi Lemon.
I didn't get a ping pong table, but I did think about when its folded & how to configure the track to work & not bend at the same time. I didn't pick up any used trains yesterday either as I figured I had enough to "work" already.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You will need a removeable piece of track if the halves fold towards each other. If they fold away, you may be able to get by with really precise track alignment and power feeds from each side.


----------

